# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Virus help August 7

## jcotton

delete

----------


## Rene-gad

Please make sure that you have read and followed the rules before posting.

----------


## jcotton

oooo

 :Angry:  I have a virus that is not quarantined. I need help YOu keep sending these messages in Russian. I can't read them. I'm done with this site. Kaspersky never never again.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Please make sure that you have read and followed the rules before posting.


If you did it and regardless will not be helped - you can attach a blame. Till now only you is blamable  :Rtfm:

----------

